# Cooking the starch flavor out



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I am testing a butterscotch pudding recipe and I love the flavor except for a lingering starch flavor/texture I get at the end.  I remade it today and stirred it at a simmer for 2 1/2 minutes, but I still notice the starch.  The ratio of starch seems fine, because it isn't as thick as pastry cream.  What am I missing?  2 1/2 minutes at a simmer should be long enough.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What kind of starch?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Cornstarch.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

More egg yolks


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I became a huge fan of the blog prolly a decade ago .
The author is a huge fan of butterscotch and as I am kinda partial to it as well I saved the blog to my favorites.
Well I never got around to making it but the recipe is still there.
Maybe she she shares some sort of magical trix lol.

Currently on my IPad and am hopeless when I try to post a link but let me know and I will gladly try a cut and paste.

mimi

OT but is that a wedding dress I see on Lauren?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I've never seen that blog, flipflopgirl, thank you.  It looks great.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

@flipflopgirl HA! Why yes, I have been removed from the meat market. LOL Life is beautiful.


----------



## Chrisopotamus (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't see a link to the recipe. Re-share?


----------

